# Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen​*
Wie die HNA berichtet, soll ein massives Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Fuldatal-Wilhelmshausen stattgefunden haben: Zentnerweise Fische wären im Bereich der Fulda-Schleuse zu Tode gekommen. 
Quelle:
https://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kas...-fischsterben-bei-wilhelmshausen-7246252.html

Entdeckt wurde das von Anglern, die dann auch tätig wurden.

Interessant auch folgende Aussage von Betreiberseite im Artikel:
_Rolf-Dieter Summa vom zuständigen Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt in Hann. Münden bestätigte das Fischsterben. „Wir haben am 27. Dezember davon erfahren“, sagt er, „wir können uns das aber nicht erklären“, sagt er auf HNA-Anfrage._

Während Angler sowol die Menge toter Fische höher einschätzen wie auch bemerkten, dass dies immer wieder, wenngleich nicht so massiv wie nun vorkomme, wiegelt die Betreiberseite ab:
_Dass nach der alljährlichen Stauregulierung tote Fische aufgefunden werden, habe ihn überrascht, sagt Summa. „In den letzten Jahren hatten wir keine derartigen Probleme“.

Er versicherte aber, das Amt werde sich dafür einsetzen, die Ursache für das Fischsterben aufzuklären. „Wir werden das prüfen“, sagt Summa._
-------------------------------------------------------​
1. Anmerkung:
Dass hier wieder einmal diejenigen, die in Gummistiefeln draussen vor Ort sind, die Angler, so etwas entdecken und nicht Behörden (die dafür bezahlt werden) oder gar irgendwelche Schützer, spricht wieder für sich.

Und dafür, wie wichtig Angler als Schützer der Gewässer sind.
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]

2. Anmerkung:
Wieso merkt der Betreiber, der ja wohl Leute vor Ort beim Stau ablassen haben muss, das nicht selber und erst müssen da Angler aktiv werden?

3. Anmerkung/Frage:
Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn irgendein Schützer oder eine Behörde gemeint hätte, ein solches Fischsterben auf anglerisches Fehlverhalten zurück führen zu können (gerne in dem Zusammenhang (obwohl wissenschaftlich wiederlegt) zu  viel Futter...)?

Da wären so schnell Verbote für Angler gekommen - wieso passiert da dem Betreiber vom zuständigen Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt nichts????

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken.......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen*

Hallo,
leider habe ich den Bericht erst heute gesehen.
Ich gehe bei solchen Dingen direkt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und frage nach, ob ein Verdacht wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz möglich ist. Dann muss die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten weil der Verdacht auf ein Offizialdelikt besteht.
Das hat mehrfach bestens funktioniert.
Nicht selbst Anzeige erstatten. Das kann viel Ärger und Geld kosten bringen. Lasst den Staaatsanwalt seinen Job machen für den wir Steuern bezahlen.
Zu den 10 Zentnern Fische. Da bleibt halt die Zahl 10 im Gedächtniss. Schreibt 5000 oder mehr tote Fische, das hat deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit.
Wäre vielleicht auch für Thomas mal einen Aufruf wert, die Anzahl toter Fische anzugeben und nicht die Zentner. Siehe Jagst, 25 Tonnen gegen 150 000 tote Fische. Was wirkt wohl als größeres Unglück?


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen*

Hallo, 
um das erstmal als Laie zu verstehen / analysieren zu können, wäre eine geneuere Beschreibung der Funktion und Abfolge erforderlich.
Wo wurden die Fische gefunden? Im Oberwasser (z.B. am Rechen) oder im Unterwasser der Stauung? (z.B. Druckunterschied, oder anschlagen der Fische, usw.
Werden die Stauklappen an der Oberfläche abgesenkt oder von Unten geöffnet, so das es eine Stauraumspühlung zu folge hat?

mfg
NM


----------



## Vanner (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Werden die Stauklappen an der Oberfläche abgesenkt oder von Unten geöffnet, so das es eine Stauraumspühlung zu folge hat?
> 
> mfg
> NM



Laut Text im Bericht, wird das Wehr von oben nach unten abgesenkt.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rätselhaftes Fischsterben an der Fulda-Schleuse bei Wilhelmshausen*

Nur ein Auschlussfaktor. - Keine weiteren Info?

Sondere Informationspolitik.



mfg
NM


----------

